# Anyone put LED taillights on a pre 2010?



## Unseenthings (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm trying to sort out what is needed to make this work. My understanding is just updating the central electronic control unit and a recode with VAG Com. All the threads I have seen are talking about using part 4L0910290H, but those users are outside of the US and that part number seems to be a ROW part. Getting part numbers for a US 2010 I come up with 4L0910290A. Anyone here can confirm or deny?
Thanks
Brian


----------

